# Challenge Exam - International electrician



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Each province in Canada will have a slightly different process and requirement to certification. It looks like you are on your way for that. The Red Seal allows you to work in different provinces should that occur (there are some nuance with that also).

Also, generally in Canada, just because you have a licence, does not mean that you can go out and work for yourself; most places will require to be a Master Electrician and have an Electrical Contracting company. Again it is a slightly different process in each province.

As far as work goes, like anyone else - hit the street and see who is working and drop off resumes, offer to do a day of work as a demonstration of your skills, etc. Remember that your skills, wiring techniques and material will be different then what is used here so be prepared to be working like an apprentice for awhile regardless of your ticket.

Cheers
John


----------



## maruf420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Navyguy said:


> Each province in Canada will have a slightly different process and requirement to certification. It looks like you are on your way for that. The Red Seal allows you to work in different provinces should that occur (there are some nuance with that also).
> 
> Also, generally in Canada, just because you have a licence, does not mean that you can go out and work for yourself; most places will require to be a Master Electrician and have an Electrical Contracting company. Again it is a slightly different process in each province.
> 
> ...



Hi John, 

Thank you for your response. I know each province is different, so I applied to BC province which matched my requirements. In my ITA approval letter, it was mentioned I need to write my certification exam. What is that mean? Is that the red seal or something else? 

I am ready to hit the street. But the approval letter is only for British Columbia and I live in Alberta. I was supposed to move in March but due to the pandemic, I could not move.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot speak with authority regarding all the provinces, but generally there are two separate exams, one for certification (often called Certificate of Qualification C of Q)) and then a separate Inter-provincial exam (Red Seal). In some places this is one in the same test, while others have separate tests, not sure what BC has.

I am not sure how that works, living in one province and testing in another... I am sure it is possible, but nothing I have ever had to deal with.

Cheers
John


----------



## maruf420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi John, 

I called ITA today and they confirmed me I need to write the red seal exam. And yes you can apply from different province as long as you meet the requirements. Thanks.


----------

